# Baby pigeons on window ledge in Lowell MA -- 1 didn't make it



## dzipeto (Jun 5, 2010)

Pigeons nest and roost on a sheltered window ledge in an old mill building I work in. This year, when the babies were born, one seemed more aggressive and protective than the other. Eventually, one of them died. 

*Do sibling pigeons turn on one another* or does living on a window ledge where they have to see humans a lot stress them too much?

Also, they seemed alone a lot.* Do parents just feed at certain times and otherwise not stay with the babies?*

Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

dzipeto said:


> Pigeons nest and roost on a sheltered window ledge in an old mill building I work in. This year, when the babies were born, one seemed more aggressive and protective than the other. Eventually, one of them died.
> 
> *Do sibling pigeons turn on one another* or does living on a window ledge where they have to see humans a lot stress them too much?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your concern over the baby.

No, babies don't usually fight. One baby might be a bit stronger and more aggressive and hog all the food that the parents feed them. In time the other baby gets weak and may not be able to compete for food and will succumb.

If the one baby was alot smaller then it is possible that baby was sick.

Pigeons can be stressed by humans being close, but if that was the case they would never have built a nest there.

After the babies are ten days old, the parents will leave them alone for hours at a time, and will only come to feed them unless danger lurks nearby. They are somewhere out there keeping an eye on them.

Hopefully this baby will continue to thrive and be well fed, you can tell by looking at it after it is fed, it will have a nice rounded crop laying infront of it when it lays down.

please do update if you need any help or have any more concerns.

thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nothing I can possibly add to that answer as it answered all your questions. But it would be nice if you update us in this thread now and then, and let us know how the little one is doing. Maybe with pictures? Thanks.


----------



## dzipeto (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for your replies. I will try to get pictures of the surviving youngster to post-- he/she's still got some yellow fuzz, though is looking very grown up. 

The one that died is still on the ledge near the nest; it is so sad to see, and I feel for the surviving one. Am so sorry I couldn't have helped it.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

It's difficult to notice if they are sick or not getting fed if they are still on the nest .


----------

